# [OT] Vim vs Emacs (abierto)

## d-nerd

La primera vez que vi un post OT pensé que se refería a Operación Triunfo. Pero resulta que les acabé pillando el gustillo... y me he decidido a dar el salto!  :Wink: 

Ya sé que el asunto puede que esté un poco trillado, pero es que tengo curiosidad... Cuando me pasé a Gentoo me llamó mucho la atención encontrarme entre la documentación oficial un pequeño manual de Vi escrito por el mismísimo Daniel Robbins. Me pareció que resultaba muy acorde con lo que yo entendía por el espíritu gentoo...  :Confused:   (dios mío... esto parece un anuncio de tabaco!)

Recuerdo cuando era un lince de la programación html con Dreamweaver y me encontré por la web una página en la que ponía "Made with Vim"... Lo primero que me vino a la cabeza fué el Marqués de Sade! Y ahora resulta que uso Vim...  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.D: La última opción es en homenaje a fromooze, que tuvo la brillante idea de introducir en una encuesta la respuesta perfecta para días de resaca...

----------

## Mstaaravin

Esta es mi opinión.

Me parece una total pérdida de tiempo este post, es lo mismo que preguntar qué fue primero, si el huevo o la gallina.

Y me parece una boludez comparar el Vim con el DW, que aunque el Vim sirva para muchas otras cosas NO sirve para muchas otras cosas que el DW SI (usuarios no vinculados el Diseño Web abstenerse de opinar en este punto).

Perdóname, pero careces de sentido común, y ya que estamos me gustaria perdirte una muestra 100% confirmable y sin lugar a dudas de un trabajo hecho con DW y otro hecho con Vim, ah y oye, estas hablando con un profesional en herramientas Macromedia, será muy dificil engañarme, puedo seguir: la calidad estética que puedes lograr trabajando con DW la puedes lograr sí con Vim, pero a costa de que tiempo 10 a 1 (DW=10 Vim=1), debes saber que hay algo que se llama "producción" y honestamente (aclaro, no soy usuario de Vim) dudo que el Vim me permita generar todo el desarrollo y administración de un sitio web como me lo permite hacerlo el DW, pero claro si tu eres una persona que es un lince de Dreamweaver (Lince=vista de lince, será porque miras el diseño Web desde lejos.....?)

Te puedo seguir dando si quieres, pero no considero serio este post, que edad tienes....?

----------

## Sparda

Pues yo uso nano. Más que nada por que solo necesito un editor sencillito para los archivos de configuración y eso...., para todo lo demás uso abiword.

¡No, no diseño web!¿¡Que pasa!?  :Wink:  (Jo, que uno es estudiante de psicología, que además tengo vida más alla, vamos, que no he tenido tiempo..., además, me llama mas programar en , en,..., ALGO)

 :Shocked: 

 :Shocked:  *Quote:*   

> Esta es mi opinión.
> 
> Me parece una total pérdida de tiempo este post, es lo mismo que preguntar qué fue primero, si el huevo o la gallina. 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 Fiuuuuu, calma nen, que tampoco es para tanto....

No me parece que el tema sea de comparar y elegir la mejor herramienta para el diseño web. Simplemente se trata de una curiosidad (ojo con el tema, yo lo cambiaria por que con ese ya ha llegado la sangre al rio más de una vez) por saber que editor prefiere la gentoocilla en general.

Aparte, d-nerd comenta su experiencia personal con editores y sus gustos... no creo que eso sea reprochable....

Agur

"Why can`t we be friends? Why can`t we be friends? Why can`t we be friends? Why can`t we be ...?"

----------

## 7th_sign

me gusta el nano, no consume recursos y es facil de usar 

seria un gorroso abrir un archivo con emacs para solo modificar unas letras o palabras y VI me disgusta  sus 2 modos, por que a veces crees estar en modo insertar cuando realmente estas en modo comando y la cagas haciedno un "D y numero"  borrando algunas lineas por error

o cosas por el estilo.

emacs solo lo uso cuando editare algo que realmene estara grande.

----------

## molekiller

Yo uso jed/xjed, que usa prácticamente las mismas teclas de emacs pero es mucho más ligero. Al vi le cogí manía hace unos cuántos años cuando estudiaba la carrera, teníamos que usarlo para hacer prácticas de sistemas operativos... cómo cojones voy a hacer una práctica si no sé ni escribir??  :Laughing:  Entonces descubrí un editor llamado joe que fue el que usé aunque los profes nos decían que usaramos el vi  :Laughing:   Más adelante aprendí a usarlo pero me quedo con emacs/jed.

Faltan opciones como joe (el que uso yo para archivos de configuración) o nedit.

----------

## RAPUL

 *Mstaaravin wrote:*   

> Esta es mi opinión.
> 
> Me parece una total pérdida de tiempo este post, es lo mismo que preguntar qué fue primero, si el huevo o la gallina.
> 
> 

 

Este post es de tipo estadístico y como tal no es una pérdida de tiempo. A lo sumo puedes decir que no te interesa... pero si ponia OT: "Off Topic" y lo has leido entonces es tu problema. El título del post describia perfectamente su contenido.

 *Quote:*   

> Y me parece una boludez comparar el Vim con el DW, que aunque el Vim sirva para muchas otras cosas NO sirve para muchas otras cosas que el DW SI (usuarios no vinculados el Diseño Web abstenerse de opinar en este punto).
> 
> 

 

Evidentemente no se puede comparar vim un editor de propósito general, ampliable en base a plugins y/o scripts.

Pero de momento no se ha tirado por tierra al Dream Weaber. Lee el post de nuevo...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Perdóname, pero careces de sentido común, y ya que estamos me gustaria perdirte una muestra 100% confirmable y sin lugar a dudas de un trabajo hecho con DW y otro hecho con Vim,

 

Pues tú careces de educación. Y además me gustaría saber como se mide el sentido común de otra persona... 

 *Quote:*   

>  ah y oye, estas hablando con un profesional en herramientas Macromedia, será muy dificil engañarme,

 

... Cuidao! ¿puedo tocarte? 

Eres un profesional en herramientas macromedia...  ¿Eso como se mide?

 *Quote:*   

> puedo seguir: la calidad estética que puedes lograr trabajando con DW la puedes lograr sí con Vim, pero a costa de que tiempo 10 a 1 (DW=10 Vim=1), 
> 
> 

 

Depende de lo habil que seas con vim. Con vim puedes automatizar plantillas y  acciones para todo y tener macros hechas de manera que con una sola tecla se automaticen tareas como hacer una tabla, cargar otro fichero, un copy paste de un montón de buffers abiertos a la vez, subir la página al servidor y lanzar unas X con un navegador para comprobar que funciona correctamente.

Solo te costaría algo de tiempo generarte las combinaciones de teclas o comandos/scripts para las tareas que quieres automatizar. Pero para eso solo has de ser un profesional del Vim.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> debes saber que hay algo que se llama "producción" y honestamente (aclaro, no soy usuario de Vim)

 

Eso lo dice todo... no eres un usuario de Vim. Entonces no puedes opinar!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dudo que el Vim me permita generar todo el desarrollo y administración de un sitio web como me lo permite hacerlo el DW, pero claro si tu eres una persona que es un lince de Dreamweaver (Lince=vista de lince, será porque miras el diseño Web desde lejos.....?)
> 
> 

 

Evidentemente de la misma manera no. El Vim no tiene ratón pero puedes asignar macros a teclas o incluso ejecutar scripts externos desde Vim.

Tú debes ser un Lince del Vim porque lo miras desde lejos, sin tener ni  idea ni respeto alguno.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Te puedo seguir dando si quieres, pero no considero serio este post, que edad tienes....?

 

No es cuestión de dar... aunque quizás a ti te guste dar en el foro porque recibes a diario. 

Pues seguramente en respeto tú estés a años luz hacia atrás de nosotros.

Flipao!!! (desde el cariño...)

----------

## fromooze

Bueno, espero que a nadie le parezca mal lo que voy a decir...  :Wink: 

Yo uso vim, Lo escogí según el método que uso para escoger todos los programas. Primero me planteo lo nOOb que soy y lo poco que me entero de las cosas, luego me pongo a hojear documentación y comentarios rebucasdos por ahí adelante en eso que llaman interné, miro escrinnchuts... todo un peregrinaje hasta ver lo que quiero, que puedo hacer con él lo que me salga del pito -en el caso de los editores todos pasaron la prueba- y a ver visto que hay gente que hace lo que a mi me gustaría saber hacer -la envidia funciona-.  Segundo, repaso las características del bicho en busca de lo sea más ligero -paranoias personales- o portable, que no lo heche de menos en otros entornos. Tercero, pruebo a ver cuál me da más alegrias de principio -ya que por muy futurible que sea, si no puedes empezar a manejarte es demasiado frustrante-. Cuarto, lo comento con la gente de confianza que haya probado diferentes cosas.

En un principio usaba el elvis, planeando ponerme a introducir la sintaxis para groff ya que no la traía. Pero luego me aconsejaron que tirase de Vim que tenía de todo lo que uno puede desear; que tal vez cosas como el Elvis son más útiles después, cuando sabes lo que quieres y no te apetece tener cosas por ahí que nunca usas. Pero la verdad, es que me encuentro muy contento con el vim. Es rápido, cómodo, fácil de usar -aunque no de aprovechar al máximo- y te permite ir mejorando poco a poco en la conducción del mismo. Realmente no lo cambio, y lo uso para TODO -nota para Sparda, estudio filosofía y para todo con el vim, deberías mirar para el groff que es lo mejor para escribir sin parar.  Claro que todavía no lo se usar... pero bueno, poco a poco ... iré ampliando el .gvimrc -prefiero el gvim para trabajar en cosas largas por la sensación de "estamos trabnajando, pongámonos serios-.  :Smile: 

Sobre lo que comenta 7th, es cuestión de habituarse. Una vez que usas hjkl para moverte, siempre que acabas de introducir algo le das a Esc  y al final, como mucho, escribier "i" de más al principio de algnas palabras  :Smile: 

Respecto la discusión sobre DW y Vim.  Personalmente soy muy crítico sobre las páginas webs, y realmente ODIO programas como el DW que llenan la red de páginas mal paridas. Creo que hacer webs, no es trabajo de uno, sino de un equipo como el que usa mi admirado Aaron Clinger -ya que me hizo cambiar mi opinión sobre el flash- que trabaja con un programador y un desarrollador para llevarse premios y hacer páginas para DKNY.  Con esto, quiero decir que la productividad debe somerterse a un criterio mayor: la calidad. Y para la calidad, creo que se tiene uno que atener a la filosofía OpenSource: NADIE es el Dios de los programadores, pero entre TODO podemos hacer grandes cosas. Una adaptación de lo de aceptar parches, vamos. Así que creo mejor tirar de Vim y motores web que intentar que el DW lo haga todo.  Y ya sé que no hay tiempo para todo, y que hay que comer y que todo eso... pero bueno, tampoco hay que perder la dignidad y ser como todos eso filósofos que tras conseguir un nombre y un apoyo -club de fans- se dedican a sacar en libro todo lo que escriben sin decir nada interesante. Por hablar de lo que tendría que ser mi profesión/situación. 

PS- ¿Por qué odio el DW? Por cosas como que en un cursillo de xml tuve que explicar a un tío que al parecer era diseñador web -con DW y Flash- para qué servía estar estructurando datos en xml  :Shocked:   Que luego se traducen en que no puedo entrar en determinadas páginas con mi firefox... o que escucho cosas como que "Mozilla no es 100% compatible con CSS; bueno ningún navegador lo es, pero el Explorer las soporta mucho mejor" de un profesor de Universidad.  Yo tengo el diseño de cómo quiero que sea mi página web desde hace tiempo, pero todavía no me siento preparado para hacerla. Así que lo guardo hasta saber cómo llevarlo a cabo. Seguro que con el DW podía tenerlo medio-funcionando; aunque sin el placer de haber logrado hacer lo que realmente quiero, y sin la satisfacción de lo que me costará conseguirlo. Siempre he defendido las cosas bien hechas.. no voy a ser menos en la red  :Very Happy: 

Claro que podría cambiar de opinión cuando entre en el mundo profesional... espero que no...

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Este post es de tipo estadístico y como tal no es una pérdida de tiempo. A lo sumo puedes decir que no te interesa... pero si ponia OT: "Off Topic" y lo has leido entonces es tu problema. El título del post describia perfectamente su contenido.
> 
> 

 

Pues tu mismo sabrás que este mismo título del post esta mas trillado que la m..... y es claro que nosotros los principiantes nos encontramos con ello una vez introducidos al mundo Linux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Evidentemente no se puede comparar vim un editor de propósito general, ampliable en base a plugins y/o scripts.

 

Es cierto, es demasiado general, y yo al menos he buscado en todas partes plugins y scripts para darle mas funcionalidad pero en lo que es diseño web especificamente deja mucho que desear, "incluso el DW"

 *Quote:*   

> Pues tú careces de educación. Y además me gustaría saber como se mide el sentido común de otra persona...

 

Tienes toda la razón, suena muy maleducado, pero no fue esa mi intención. Cómo, se mide....? pensaba que se tenia o no se tenia.

 *Quote:*   

> ... Cuidao! ¿puedo tocarte? 
> 
> Eres un profesional en herramientas macromedia...  ¿Eso como se mide?

 

Certificación Oficial y años de docencia, pero es algo que a ti no te interesará asumo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Depende de lo habil que seas con vim. Con vim puedes automatizar plantillas y  acciones para todo y tener macros hechas de manera que con una sola tecla se automaticen tareas como hacer una tabla, cargar otro fichero, un copy paste de un montón de buffers abiertos a la vez, subir la página al servidor y lanzar unas X con un navegador para comprobar que funciona correctamente.
> 
> Solo te costaría algo de tiempo generarte las combinaciones de teclas o comandos/scripts para las tareas que quieres automatizar. Pero para eso solo has de ser un profesional del Vim.
> ...

 

Lo se, lo se por eso mismo puse la comparación en tiempo 10-1 y creeme he buscado mucho sobre automatizar tareas con el Vim para mi trabajo en Diseño y le falta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eso lo dice todo... no eres un usuario de Vim. Entonces no puedes opinar!
> 
> 

 

No soy usuario porque no me ha servido a mis propósitos tal cual yo los quiero, y uso el Xemacs que inclusive ese tiene faltantes y asi como van las cosas no he encontrado el editor "ideal"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tú debes ser un Lince del Vim porque lo miras desde lejos, sin tener ni  idea ni respeto alguno.

 

Lo he mirado muy de cerca, no me ha gustado.

 *Quote:*   

> No es cuestión de dar... aunque quizás a ti te guste dar en el foro porque recibes a diario.
> 
> Flipao!!! (desde el cariño...)

 

...........? explícate mejor 

(no entiendo muchos modismos españoles)

----------

## RAPUL

Mstaaravin eso está mejor...

Así me gusta un post razonado, sin insultar ni faltar el respeto.

Y estoy de acuerdo en que este tipo de hilos se ha repetido y repetira mucho, pero sino quieres leerlo no hagas click en el.

Y si has buscado cosas para vim y aun asi no cumple tus expectativas entonces me parece bien que no uses vim. En cualquier caso podrias:

a) Programar scripts y macros de vim para hacer lo que no hace y compartirlo con el resto de la comunidad de usuarios.

b) Decir que le falta a vim para que fuese mejor según tus requisitos. Quizás alguien alguien lo programe.

c) No usar vim.

Un cordial saludo.

Mstaaravin, siento haber contestado a matar pero tu post inicial rebosaba mala educación y prepotismo y eso no lo soporto. Nadie es mejor que nadie y menos por saber usar un progama o un grupo de herramientas.

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mstaaravin, siento haber contestado a matar pero tu post inicial rebosaba mala educación y prepotismo y eso no lo soporto. Nadie es mejor que nadie y menos por saber usar un progama o un grupo de herramientas.

 

No por favor, la culpa es mia

1° por menospreciar a nuestro colega d-nerd en la cuasi "comparación" de Dw con Vim, que es una excelente herramienta y conste que soy super dietético? con mis códigos, y tampoco quiero echarle mas leña al fuego y contestarle a la gata esa (ejem  :Wink:  ) que contestó del código extra que introduce el DW, pues solo digo esto: si introduce código extra es por cuestiones de usabilidad y portabilidad y siempre en javascript, ya que lo que es html no lo toca excepto comentarios (que es html), que si alguno llega a estar de mas, queda afuera en un santiamén. Y uso el DW en modo texto, el modo visual casi nunca jamás, ya que cuando hay que trabajar en modo productivo y NO en modo hobby, el autocompletado que tiene me ahorra mucho tiempo, aun no he encontrado nada parecido asi en Linux (para HTML y PHP).

y 2° tambien léi el último mensaje de sparda recien (un psicólogo aqui por favor) y en mi caso el tono de mi primer mensaje no son los exámenes, sino estar con gripe y con 21hs despierto.

Muchas gracias por el llamado de atención y mis mas Cordiales Saludos

----------

## fromooze

 *MstaaraVIM wrote:*   

> y tampoco quiero echarle mas leña al fuego y contestarle a la gata esa (ejem  ) 

 

Mi maa mi maa... me voy tener que poner serio  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... llamarme gata ... aqui va a arder todo el Peloponeso y parte de la Patagonia...  :Wink: 

 *MstaaraVIM wrote:*   

> 
> 
> que contestó del código extra que introduce el DW, pues solo digo esto: si introduce código extra es por cuestiones de usabilidad y portabilidad y siempre en javascript, ya que lo que es html no lo toca excepto comentarios (que es html), que si alguno llega a estar de mas, queda afuera en un santiamén. 
> 
> 

 

Bueno, yo no me refería a eso... más bien a la facilidades que ofrece para poder ponerte y cagar cualquier cosa con el ratón, para que luego alguno no se entere para nada sobre el código de la página. Porque el tipo este, que no sea capaz de entender la utilidad que tiene tener estructurados datos... el hombre esperaba que por hacer unas DTD's o un XML-Schema luego la magia lo iba a poner bonito; cosa que al no ver, se quedó en plan de para qué servía aquello. Que yo que non tengo ni flores, sea capaz de pillar para que sirve el xsl o el DTD y alguien que hace webs no.. me parece muy grave. Y de esto es de lo que me quejo, de que pueda carecer de didáctica. No digo que no pueda llegar a ser útil; pero que sí, que para empezar a hacer webs deberían obligar a tirar de un editor y nada más... que por cierto, menudas páginas más bonitas se pueden llegar a ver por ahí hechas con html puro y duro... 

 *MstaaraVIM wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y uso el DW en modo texto, el modo visual casi nunca jamás, ya que cuando hay que trabajar en modo productivo y NO en modo hobby, el autocompletado que tiene me ahorra mucho tiempo, aun no he encontrado nada parecido asi en Linux (para HTML y PHP).
> 
> 

 

Ya he comentado alguna vez sobre el jext, que tenía autocompletado... pero claro, prefiero el Vim. Todavía no me he puesto a ello, pero sí que sé que sí tiene autocompletado... sólo hay que buscar el script necesario. En Vim online lo había visto, pero lo dejé para otro día porque todavía no sabía si me quedaba con Vim y no entendía nada de lo que explicaba  :Smile: 

Por cierto... alguien se ha dado cuenta de cierta ironía perdida en mi mensaje... ¿dónde está Wally?

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi maa mi maa... me voy tener que poner serio  ... llamarme gata ... aqui va a arder todo el Peloponeso y parte de la Patagonia... 

 

Ah, eras tú el que contestó los post...? pense que era tu gata  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bueno, yo no me refería a eso... más bien a la facilidades que ofrece para poder ponerte y cagar cualquier cosa con el ratón, para que luego alguno no se entere para nada sobre el código de la página.

 

Es cierto, a los que empiezan con DW les pasa eso, yo ya estoy curado, ya que sólo lo trabajo en modo dexto 

 *Quote:*   

> Ya he comentado alguna vez sobre el jext, que tenía autocompletado...
> 
> pero claro, prefiero el Vim. Todavía no me he puesto a ello, pero sí que sé que sí tiene autocompletado... sólo hay que buscar el script necesario. En Vim online lo había visto, pero lo dejé para otro día porque todavía no sabía si me quedaba con Vim y no entendía nada de lo que explicaba 
> 
> 

 

Que interesante, estoy viendo las features en este momento, con respecto a eso mismo del Vim, debe de ser nuevo, porque hacen unos pocos meses estuve buscando y no habia nada.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Mstaaravin, ¿Has probado el PHPed? las ultimas versiones no estan nada mal y tienen version para linux... 

http://www.nusphere.com/products/index.htm

Desde el principio incluia una funcionalidad que a mi personalmente me parece muy interesante, permite ejecutar codigo PHP paso por paso. Por supuesto el entorno de programacion de Zend tb incluye esa funcionalidad, pero este es un poquito mas rapido para mi gusto...

Eso si... es un programa comercial... como el DW.

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *oCHARLIEo wrote:*   

> Mstaaravin, ¿Has probado el PHPed? las ultimas versiones no estan nada mal y tienen version para linux... 
> 
> http://www.nusphere.com/products/index.htm
> 
> Desde el principio incluia una funcionalidad que a mi personalmente me parece muy interesante, permite ejecutar codigo PHP paso por paso. Por supuesto el entorno de programacion de Zend tb incluye esa funcionalidad, pero este es un poquito mas rapido para mi gusto...
> ...

 

Voy a mirarlo, gracias por el dato

----------

## RAPUL

Hmmm...

Mstaaravin, yo no soy un profesional del Diseño Web, ¿pero has probado?

```

bluefish

nvu

```

Solo por curiosidad por saber que te parecian...

PD: fromooze,  mu weno lo del mensaje oculto.  :Razz: 

----------

## fromooze

Ops, mire usted que son las casualidades; conocen CREAM???  No sé si emergerlo... no vaya a ser que me guste  :Wink:  .. pero según leo, tiene que tener autocompletado... no tiene mala pinta: la potencia del vim con una gui facilona, a lo mejor está bien  :Confused: 

----------

## RAPUL

Parece una mejora de gvim o kvim en la que ya están cargados diversos plugins soportados normalmente por vim.

De todos modos cuando tenga tiempo le pegaré un buen vistazo pero prefiero en general prefiero usar el vim de consola normal porque está más extendido y me se sirve para trabajar remotamente que es lo que más hago.

----------

## nohuman

Uffff.....

Pues mi esperiencia me dice, que no he encontrado el editor de mis sueños, VIM seria una opcion buenisima, pero aun no he tenido el tiempo necesario para trastear con el y aprender su funcionamiento, que me parece a si de pronto muy engorroso, y eso de estar trabajando con una hoja de comandos....

Actualmente solo programo en PHP, y uso Zend, facil de usar, colores, autocompletado, ayuda sistaxis, structuras de Clases, CVS, identado...la verdad es que tiene algo que no me gusta, pero para mi es lo mejor actualmente.

He probado PHPed del estilo de Zend, pero me cuesta comprar una licencia..., kDevelop3, bien, pero un soporte pobre para PHP.

Por cierto tengo unos colegas que usan DW, y siempre se estan quejando de que si te sales de lo que te hace de forma automatica, no hay por donde meterle mano ?¿?¿?¿ yo por lo menos prefiero usar PEAR y mis colecciones de clasess.

Saludos

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

> Hmmm...
> 
> Mstaaravin, yo no soy un profesional del Diseño Web, ¿pero has probado?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

El Bluefish es el que estoy usando ahora ademas del Xemacs y esta bueno, es liviano, rápido, pero adolece de varios detalles muy necesarios para los que trabajamos con la web, como ser FTP integrado, plug-ins y varias cosas mas.

Ya salió la nueva versión que tiene varios añadidos, FTP incluido, asi que espero que este en el portage para instalarlo y probarlo.

Del NVU sólo puedo decir esto, no lo he probado, pero como usa el "Composer" del Mozilla y este no me respeta el código PHP de mis archivos, pues mucho no me atrae.

Y tambien agrego que en mi máquina nunca jamás se instalará nada vinculado con KDE y sus librerias, simplemente porque lo detesto.

Me hablaron muy bien del Quanta+ pero como tengo que estar mirando todo el tiempo esa fea interfaz, prefiero no usarlo.

----------

## d-nerd

Hola de nuevo, en primer lugar dar las gracias a todos los que os habéis molestado en leer el post, votar y opinar...

Me veo obligado a responder a Mstaaravin;

 *Quote:*   

>  Me parece una total pérdida de tiempo este post, es lo mismo que preguntar qué fue primero, si el huevo o la gallina

 

Pues mira tu por dónde, a mi lo que me parece una total pérdida de tiempo es tu respuesta:

          - En primer lugar porque me veo obligado a responderte;

          - En segundo lugar porque veo que otra gente del foro también ha tenido que gastar 

             su tiempo en hacerlo (gracias Sparda, RAPUL, fromooze   :Smile:   );

          - En tercer lugar porque tu respuesta ha desplazado completamente el tema inicial del hilo.

 *Quote:*   

> Y me parece una boludez comparar el Vim con el DW (...) Perdóname, pero careces de sentido común

 

Pues a mi lo que me da es la impresión de que tu careces de sentido del humor...  

Hagamos un análisis de la frase de la discordia, aquella en la que uno comete el infame error de situar en una misma línea las palabras Vim y Dreamweaver:

 *Quote:*   

> Recuerdo cuando era un lince de la programación html con Dreamweaver y me encontré por la web una página en la que ponía "Made with Vim"... Lo primero que me vino a la cabeza fué el Marqués de Sade! Y ahora resulta que uso Vim... 

 

Pues resulta que uno, que es muy fan de Woody Allen, decidió poner algo de autoironía en el post. Así que me recordé a mi mismo cuando empezaba a programar (en html) y me moría por tener la última versión del Dreamweaver para poder "programar" en mis paginitas las funcionalidades javascript que traería incorporada la nueva y flamante versión del DW... Me estaba riendo de mi, no de ti... Pero como veo que te gustan los huevos y las gallinas, te contestaré con otro dicho muy de mi tierra: "El que se pica, ajos come."

 *Quote:*   

> y ya que estamos me gustaria perdirte una muestra 100% confirmable y sin lugar a dudas de un trabajo hecho con DW y otro hecho con Vim, ah y oye, estas hablando con un profesional en herramientas Macromedia, será muy dificil engañarme

 

Esta parte me parece surrealista; y he de confesar que no la entiendo muy bien  :Confused:   A saber...

El acusado ha cometido el flamante delito de pronunciar en una misma frase las palabras Vim y Dreamweaver y por lo tanto se verá obligado a presentar ante toda la comunidad lo siguiente:

- al menos una trabajo hecho con Dreamweaver

- al menos un trabajo hecho con Vim

El acusado debe poder demostrar que los trabajos han sido realizados "integramente" por él, sin ninguna ayada de terceras personas; se está estudiando el tipo de licencia que este tribunal aceptará como prueba válida.

Una vez hayan sido presentados los trabajos, el juez, el ilustrísimo Sr. D. Mstaaravin los revisará concienzudamente y en base a su amplia experiencia el el desarrollo de aplicaciones web tomará la decisión acertada.

Lo dicho, surrealista...

 *Quote:*   

> debes saber que hay algo que se llama "producción"

 

Y tu (que tanto alardeas de madurez) deberías saber que las cosas son muy relativas...

 En mi caso particular he notado un incrementado considerablemente de mi "productividad" al usar Vim (lo mismo pasaría con Emacs), entre otras muchas cosas porque me permite trabajar óptimamente con muchos lenguajes de programación distintos (este cuatrimestre he tenido que utilizar ensamblador para MIPS,c,modula-2,matlab,r...) y todo ello con la configuración por defecto de Gentoo, que es buenísima  :Razz: .

 *Quote:*   

> Te puedo seguir dando si quieres (...) que edad tienes....?

 

No comment!   :Shocked: 

En lo que al tema del hilo se refiere, mi único interés es conocer el gusto de los usuarios de la distro que más me gusta; no entrar en polémicas tontas ni estúpidas. La guerra Vim vs Emacs me pareció un tema maliciosamente divertido para llamar la atención sobre el post. La guerra Vim vs Dreamweaver simplemente no va conmigo. Nunca compararía una herramienta diseñada para la edición de textos con una herramienta diseñada para facilitar la integración de los diseñadores gráfigos a un nuevo medio que los reclamaba urgentemente.

Gracias a molekiller por lo de jed/xjed. Creo que aún existen más versiones ligeritas de Emacs. Tenía ganas de que apareciera una en la encuesta dentro de la opción Emacs, pero no me acordaba de ningún nombre.

En lo que comentas de Vim, a nosotros en la facultad el profesor de programación nos recomendó XEmacs pero a mi me gusta más el Vim. Me siento más cómodo con lo del doble modo...  :Shocked:  De todas formas, si usara emacs usaría uno ligerito como el que mencionas...

----------

## Sparda

Aún no me salgo del off-topic

 *Quote:*   

> nota para Sparda, estudio filosofía y para todo con el vim, deberías mirar para el groff que es lo mejor para escribir sin parar. Claro que todavía no lo se usar... pero bueno, poco a poco ... iré ampliando el .gvimrc -prefiero el gvim para trabajar en cosas largas por la sensación de "estamos trabnajando, pongámonos serios

 Prometo probarlo. Eso, y el fvwm-crystal, y aprender C, y C++, y C#, y java, y html, php, xml, python, poner bootsplash y framebuffer,  y..., y...

¡Si es que me falta tiempo! O eso o pierdo mucho, pero vamos según vaya teniendolo voy poniendome

Ummm, filosofia.... ¿Ta chula la carrera? Yo la pedí como primera opción, pero me dieron psicología, y como tambien me gustaba me quede con ella, pero aun siento el gusanillo... (¿UNED algun día?). 

Si es que no tengo tiempo.... Asco de vida  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fromooze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prometo probarlo. Eso, y el fvwm-crystal, y aprender C, y C++, y C#, y java, y html, php, xml, python, poner bootsplash y framebuffer, y..., y... 
> 
> 

 

Joder, que yo el bootsplash ya lo he puesto y lo he quitado... no cuesta nada... el f-crystal, pues nunca llego a acabar de instalarlo aunque lo uso todos lo días... el groff, haré un little how-to para que todos podáis escribir cartas con él y os entre el gusanillo, que ya que viene de serie con linux, pues así se aprovecha... C, hombre, que es como andar en bicicleta!!  :Wink: 

---me recuerdas a mi... algún día, lo conseguiremos...-

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ummm, filosofia.... ¿Ta chula la carrera? Yo la pedí como primera opción, pero me dieron psicología, y como tambien me gustaba me quede con ella, pero aun siento el gusanillo... (¿UNED algun día?).
> 
> Si es que no tengo tiempo.... Asco de vida Rolling Eyes
> ...

 

Te diría que hagas lo que decía el indomable Will Hunting; sácate la carrera con el carnet de la biblioteca. Si tienes ganas, mejor que leas a los autores, disfrutarás más  y lograrás una formación más completa. Lo que te enseñan en clase, es muy lo que quiere el profesor. Mira, yo estoy para acabar la carrera y lo único que he sacado son unas gafas nuevas, un procedo de engorde y adelgazamiento, y una lista de libros para ir leyendo. Si quieres, te puedo ir comentando cosas neutrales -no influidas por mis intereses-que puedan interesarte.

----------

## d-nerd

pero qué es eso de  que le vas a decir cosas no influenciadas por tu criterio! Eso es imposible; eres un impostor!

No le hagas caso Sparda... Seguro que te dice algo como: "Leer a Habermas es una auténtica pérdida de tiempo. Sin embargo Foucalt es interesantísimo..." 

Pero si el "mi opinión es la siguiente" te lo has inventado tu, fromooze!  

 :Twisted Evil:   [ya te dije que acabaría contigo]  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fromooze

Pues no le diría cosas como:

Leer a Habermas es un pérdida de tiempo. Si te interesa una aplicación política de la ontología de Popper, la lingüística de Pyerce y la ética kantiana, puede interesarte. Pero partiendo de que sus bases están fuera de sus obras, y que sus obras son un análisis de problemas políticos a través de esas bases. Mejor que te leas a Popper a Pyerce y a Kant, seguro que te resulta más interesante. Además de que Habermas no escribe nada bien por no decir mal. De todos modos, su figura es para muchos importante -tanto como el principal filósofo de la actualidad- pero para otros un tipo que dentro de unos años nadie recordará porque no tiene consistencia. 

Te podrías leer la Historia de la Filosofía Universal de Störig. Es un best-seller en Alemania según dice el tomo, y muchos hablan bien de la misma. A mi se me ha hecho intragable, todavía no lo he llegado a morder seriamente a pesar de intentarlo varias veces. Está escrita desde una visión muy alemana -tanto que recoge  el pensamiento hindú porque luego este es importante par Schopenhauer y compañía- olvidándose un poco del resto. Personalmente, encuentro aburrida la filosofía alemana, muy continuada/previsible; pero si te gusta...  De todos modos, es una buena introducción a una visión general de lo que se ha cocido alrededor de Alemania.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero si el "mi opinión es la siguiente" te lo has inventado tu, fromooze!
> 
> 

 

Hombre, no me sobrevalores, yo no soy capaz de separar mis pensamientos de mis discursos; esa buena manía de separa la opinión de uno, conmigo no va.

...pero Don Quijote no quiso escuchar a Sancho, que le advertía de que aquello eran molinos...

----------

## d-nerd

Pues la verdad es que yo prefiero a Foucault...  :Sad: 

Sparda, ya que estudias psicología, a lo mejor te interesa su "Historia de la Locura"...  Yo leí "Vigilar y Castigar" y me gustó bastante...  :Razz: 

Fromooze, ya sabes lo que opino de Habermas...  no me hagas utilizar la palabra retrete en este foro...  :Confused: 

----------

## fromooze

Volviendo al tema...

He estado provando Cream... y no me gusta. Tiene un par de esquemas de colores muy buenos, que a ver si me los puedo exportar al gvim, te permite saltar entre líneas reales (muy útil para cuando trabajas textos), corrección al vuelo de las faltas de ortografía, selección con sifht de texto para cortar y pegar... Digamos que sí que está muy bien como idea y que seguro que a muchos les gusta. Pero sino, echo de menos el doble-modo y poder tirar de Esc, los dos puntitos y esas cosas.

El creador critica de vim que está echo con una usabilidad de los 60's... pues personalmente me parece que ese es un buen año. Todavía no me manejo con Vim nada de nada, pero sí tengo ganas de aprender porque se puede hacer de todo con las teclas; que creo que eso es a lo que se refiere con la usabilidad de los 60's ... de aquellas no había ratones. no? Además de que lo interesante par cortar y pegar con el ratón, también lo puedes hacer con Vim -osease, para cuando estás con el bocata- y no sé.. que imagino que lo que me gusta del cream me lo podré pasar al gvim, no? Es lo que tiene el OpenSource y el GPL, que si nos lo curramos podemos quedar todos contentos  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Yo uso el joe, pequeño, ligero y con resaltado de sintaxis. Llevo usandolo desde siempre por eso es lo unico que conozco.

La unica pega que le encuentro es que las teclas INICIO y FIN no mueven el cursor al principio o final de la linea, pero de tanto usarlo ya me se las teclas abreviadas.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## alexlm78

Bueno no se si alguno ya dijo esto, en seguida leo todos los post, pero habria que definir bien la funcnion de un editor.

La mayoria de nosotros usamos dostipos de editores unaparaprogramar y otro para todo lo demas, ejemplo:

Para programacion me quedo con Anjuta, es lo mejor, y por eso he votado por IDE's pero para las tareascomunes y silvestres, editar archivos de configuracion yo me voy por VIM y en X por GVIM.

Por lo tanto deberiamos alclarar un poco las cosas

----------

## d-nerd

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mayoria de nosotros usamos dos tipos de editores uno para programar y otro para todo lo demas

 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Reconozco que la mayoría de la gente que usa in IDE no lo va a utilizar para realizar tareas comunes... sería demasiado engorroso. De todas formas creo que el Vim es una buena opción como pseudo-IDE (claro está, si te lo currar un poco). Yo no he utilizado mucho Anjuta y no puedo compararlos demasiado; pero una de las cosas que me gusta del Vim es que al usarlo en la consola me ayuda mucho a centrarme en el trabajo (al contrario de lo que comentaba fromooze). Ya ves, para gustos colores...

De todas formas he de reconocer que tu comentario es muy acertado...  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparda

Anoto las recomendaciones.

fromooze

La verdad es que lo de "sacate la carrera con el carnet de la biblioteca" creo que es ampliable a práctimante todas la carreras existentes (al menos con el sistema educativo español, o eso parece, en otros paises, no se). Una lástima, pero tal y como están las cosas lo único que aporta el asistir a clase es facilitarte el aprobar por que te enteras de las preferencias del profesor de turno....

Popper..., si, ese me llama la atención, tambien Lakatos, uno de sus "seguidores" (remarco el tema de las comillas"). Kant es un grande, hay que reconocerlo, lo que recuerdo de el me parece brillante..., tendre que retomarle (trataré de llegar a las dos críticas).

Pyerce no le conocia.... :Embarassed: , habrá que ponerle remedio.

Y uan Historia de la filosofia universal tien pinta de ser una buena guia para ir empezando...

 *Quote:*   

> Personalmente, encuentro aburrida la filosofía alemana, muy continuada/previsible; pero si te gusta...

  Hombre..., no se demasiado, pero Nietzsche me gustaba MUCHO (claro, mis estudios de filosofia no pasan mucho más alla de lo que se da en el intituto, aunque de este me leí por mi cuneta unos seis de sus libros)

d-nerd

Respecto Foucault me lo habian recomendado ya, a ver si saco tiempo y me pongo con alguno de ellos...

De momento tengo tres "libritos" (+ una lista enorme que espero ir leyendo) de lo mio para el verano "La personalidad en el marco de una teoría del comportamiento humano", ""Ciencia y conducta humana" y "Control de la conducta humana". No son muy recomendables para el que no le interese mucho el tema..., pero me tendrán entretenido un tiempo...

A ver como voy compaginando todos estos intereses (claro, claro, y encima querreis que me pase por el foro ¿no?)

general

Por cierto, y ya que hablamos de libros me han recomendado una web con una ingente cantidad de libros electrónicos gratuitos para descarga. De ahí me bajé hace poco el "Tractatus" de Wittgentein, y viene en dos columnas, una para alemán y otra en castellano... interesante. Os pongo el linkhttp://ar.geocities.com/proyectoinacayal/bibliotecaInacayal.html[/quote]

-----------------------------------------EDITADO---------------------------------------------------

Uuuuuppppsss, me salí del off-topic.... sorrys  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## d-nerd

Mu bueno el link; una joyita. Gracias Sparda  :Very Happy: 

Me gustaría mencionar a Deleuze, que aunque hay mucha gente que lo detesta a mi me gusta mucho. Influencias Nietzcheanas!

http://www.epdlp.com/deleuze.html

http://www.webdeleuze.com/

Pues a pesar de todo parece que yo también tengo tendencia a salirme del hilo!  ( :Rolling Eyes: )  Pero es que me gusta bastante la filosofía... yo soy de los que se hizo un curso de verano con el carnet de la biblioteca...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fromooze

AVISO: NADA QUE VER CON EDITORES - ALTAMENTE OFF TOPIC

Sparda, sí que es aplicable a todas... pero en filosofía tiene un matiz especial Yo me encuentro con mucha gente que ha leído muchos  más libros de filosofía que yo a pesar de haber hecho la carrera -vosotros dos seguramente, no lo dudaría- y eso se debe mucho a que en la carrera te tienes que tragar los que toca en vez de lo que te apetece. Yo estoy segurísimo de que estudiando otra carrera hubiese leído mucho más... pero en mi caso era: me tengo que leer Verdad y Justificación de Habermas... pff. De lo cual, ni te ponías con ese libro nin con otro, pues te entraba el agobio de perder el tiempo (por cierto, conseguí aprobar sin leerme el libro.. no sé si porque con 20 páginas como 20 infiernos me enteré de todo o porque hice muy bien el resto). Así que tal vez pueda ser aconsejable estudiar filosofía mejor con carnet de biblioteca que con la carrera.

Pero por otro lado, me doy cuenta de que a pesar de no haber leído libros, sí que puede que haya leído más filosofía. La interacción con los profesores, con los compañeros, con la facultad... es toda muy pasiva, no parece que estés estudiando filosofía, pero esa pasividad es clave y típica hoy respecto a la filosofía... alguien que no haga la carrera no se verá obligado a reflexionar sobre qué está haciendo, sobre los valores de pensar filosóficamente, sobre el valor o la miseria de la filosofía. Es decir, que podrás ver el lado divertido de la misma, sin sentir el peso que tiene. Como lector, no te tienes que plantear lo que es ser "filósofo". Porque parece una tontería, pero es una pregunta que personalmente me ha destrozado.   

Un símil cotroso es ir al estadio a ver a los grandes deportistas como espectador, o como competidor. Unos miran con respeto y admiración a los campeones; otros se preguntan el valor de su presencia... y con ella, el valor de esos campeones. Tal vez parezca idiota, pero creo que nadie haya dudado tanto del valor de la filosofía como yo  :Wink:   Es decir, que por un lado se aprende filosofía, por otro, se vive... son dos experiencias diferentes.

Todo depende también de como seas... leyendo puedes aprender mucho... pero en mi caso, si no me pongo a amasar las palabras, a comentar y trabajar los textos... no se me queda nada. Tengo problemas para la ciencia contemplativa, me van más las manualidades. Aprendo mucho más con un buen trabajo -alguno he hecho no os creais- que con una buena lectura; en parte porque siempre estoy pensando en miles de cosas a la vez y al escribir me obligo a estructurar algo  :Very Happy: 

PS- Sobre Nietzsche... todavía no he leído nada entero.. se me cae de las manos...  le tengo manía por que se oculta demasiado detrás de su retórica, aunque sí que dice cosas interesantes. Pero no es nada novedosos... en la línea alemana aunque parezca lo contrario [Un catedrático comentaba que simplemente cambiaba la dirección del caudal, pero personalmente ni eso considero] ; es mucho más rompedor Rousseau , pero para entenderlo hay que tragarse las Confesiones antes, que es un gran libro de todas formas, ya que no se centra sólo en el hombre como "narrador" sino en el hombre como personaje de la "narración"  .. más foucaultiano, digo fromooziano  :Wink: 

... esta conversación está quedando totalmente fuera de lugar...

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Ano sé si porque con 20 páginas como 20 infiernos me enteré de todo o porque hice muy bien el resto).

 

O tus profesores tampoco lo leyeron completamente   :Wink: 

----------

## Sparda

Volviendo al tema de los editores.

Una de mis múltiples expectativas de aprendizaje en el futuro es aprender latex. Me han dicho que es rematadamente facil, y que no voy a tener ningún problema, que lo pero es diseñar la plantilla del documento...

Pero el caso es que eso de hacerlo en modo texto sin tener ni idea de como va quedando..., pues que me desconcierta y no me acabo de poner.

El caso es que creo que hay un editor que permite hacer documentos utilizando latex al modo WYSIWYG y en modo "chungo" y permite pasar de una vista a otra. 

He estado mirando Lyx, pero no me acabo de enterar muy bien de si hace esto o no. En la página dentro de features encuentro  *Quote:*   

>  Access to all LaTeX functionality with plain-latex-style

  Y supongo que eso significa que tiene un modo para "texto-plano-latex" (o chungo).

¿Alguien me puede orientar un poquito?

PD: Dos dias más, acabo los exámenes y me voy poniendo con las cosas...

----------

## RAPUL

A mi no me gusta Lyx porque el código que genera es muy feo.

Prefiero mil veces hacerlo a manos. 

LaTeX es tan dificil como el html. Con la ventaja de basta con latex no necesitas saber java-script, php, asp, flash, etc...  :Razz: 

Eso si en ocasiones deberás instalar paquetes externos para conseguir cierta funcionalidad.

Por cierto para el que no lo sepa es 100% compatible entre numerosas plataformas y puedes generar ficheros en formato dvi, ps o pdf que tambien son portables.

----------

## Sparda

Si, si, si la idea es hacerlo a mano, pero poder ir viendo de vez en cuando como queda la cosa. Así veo antes que resultados tienen las cosas que hago y voy corrigiendo y enterándome al momento.

Es solo para ir empezando..., despues trataré de ir pasando a un editor sin "pijaditas". Posiblemente vim (ya me he bajado el libro..., ¡Dios! 572 páginas).

Saludetes

----------

## RAPUL

Si yo lo tengo impreso el libro de vim.

Jeje y hay mas de 30 páginas de indice.  :Razz: 

De todos modos para ver como queda de vez en cuando te recomiendo que si usas vi uses un Makefile por ejemplo:

```

all: dvi ps pdf

dvi:

   latex doc.tex

ps: dvi

   dvi2ps doc.dvi

pdf: dvi

   dvipdf doc.tex

view: pdf

   xpdf doc.pdf

```

Y sino el editor klat o kile están bastante bien. Prefiero klat. Y no son WYSIWYG.

----------

## fromooze

Yo por eso prefiero Groff; no necesitas dependendencias externas, ya que viene de serie en cualquier linux -es lo que se usa para formatear los man, no lo olvidemos- y para empezar a usarlo tienes unos buenos artículos introductorios en /usr/share/doc/groff. 

Sé que groff no es tan potente como Latex... pero tal vez, usar latex puede resultar en muchos casos exagero para el trabajo que queremos hacer. No sé, es mi opinión sin haber provado latex antes, pero con groff en un momento hago mis trabajos con notas a pie de página, ínice si quisiera -me parece una horterada un indice para menos de 50 hojas- , diferentes fuentes... Sé que muchos lo usais para cosas técnicas -fórmuilas- pero incluso creo que groff las soporta, aunque no las he usado... no por nada  :Wink: 

De todos modos, el macro de groff -me , que es el que uso yo, para artículos, escritos y esas cosas es lo mejor que te puedes echar a la cara [ .pp = párrafo .sp = estpacio .b "" =negrirta  .(f .... .)f = pie de página ...] porque la sitáxis es sencilla del todo. Y os lo digo yo, que todavía no me he puesto a usarlo bien -no conozco nada por así decirlo- ya que con lo básico voy más que sobrado. .. poco a poco intento hacer cosas nuevas, como cambiar los márgenes laterales (siempre los uso por defecto, pero para imprimir apuntes me gusta aprovechar todo el folio). 

A ver si antes de irme de vacaciones; o para la vuelta de las mismas me curro un pequeño howto para que por lo menos, para escribir cartas, lo proveis y veais que vale la pena como herramienta de formateo de un texto rápido (para la lista de la compra por ejemplo) .

PS- Y tiene un formato para hacer tesis especial ... creo que voy a tener que hacer una para probarlo   :Twisted Evil: 

PS2- Y para revisar como me queda... mi hermano tenía un script en el vim, yo tiro de la QuakeConsole y groff -me xxxx.me  *símbolo de mayor que no me sale en la debian del salón, tengo que revisarla y poner gentoo de una vez*  print.ps && gv print.ps   . Totalmente carrilano...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## RAPUL

Siempre he querido probar el groff ese porque a veces el latex me parece farragoso para algo pequeño aunque extremadamente util para una tesis doctoral o un libro.

Molaria que te currases el mini-howto ese que comentas. A ver si le pierdo el miedo al groff. Es que me suena a ladrido y me acojona:

```

groff, groff, GROFF!

```

 :Razz: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Bueno, yo uso nano, sobre todo porque es con el 1º que tube contacto en Linux y ademas porque para mis "posibilidades" va mas que sobrado...  :Wink: 

----------

## fromooze

Que suerte habeis tenido... con eso de que me tengo que poner a estudiar como un perro [groff, groff, groff] y prepara las cosas para llevar de un lado a otro me he pasado dos buenas horitas escribiendo esta mierda todo feliz y publicarla en mi g-blog:

LA INTRODUCCIÓN AL GROFF -ME

Eso sí, me ha quedado de un cutre... pfff... Aunque me ha servido para animarme e intentar algo más durante el verano: investigar más posibilidades dle groff :p   Bueno, espero que no os asuste y probeis esta maravilla   :Twisted Evil: 

PS- No me he matado a corregir el texto porque se me iba demasiado tiempo... ¡necesito distribuir mis pérdidas para que no sean demasiado notorias! pero si encontrais cosillas -como que el super texto no funciona- avisad malditos!  :Smile: 

----------

## ToTeX

Use emacs al principio, pero despues de un tiempo me cambie al vim. El vim se ajusta mucho mejor a mis necesidades, un editor rapido, simple, con resaltador de sintaxis.

----------

## ResetReboot

Fromooze, he probado el groff (guiándome con tu minihowto) usando vim como editor... y he descubierto que me encanta, sobre todo porque no he de pasar del teclado al ratón y viceversa para que me salga un documento bonito, guardarlo o lo que sea... teclado puro y duro, ejejeje.

Muchas gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fromooze

Te entiendo... a mi también me encantan  :Razz: 

Y por favor, no lo llames mini-howto, es una simple introducción de la que me siento muy avergonzado  :Embarassed: 

Pero bueno, por lo menos a servido para su proposito en una ocasión, ya tiene razón de ser.  :Wink: 

PS- Por cierto, ¿cómo piensas llamar tus documentos? Yo siempre he puesto .me , pero claro, tampoco he tenido ocasión de compartir opiniones....

----------

## quelcom

Pues yo uso vim ya que  me proporciona todo lo que necesito.

Vi fué el primer editor que usé en Linux y con las ordenes basicas apuntadas en un papel empecé  a trastear. Aunque sea un poco 'rudo' al principio le acabas pillando el truco.

Respecto a emacs nunca lo he usado en serio. Pienso que con uno basta, y como que vi es practicamente un standard y lo puedes encontrar en cualquier maquina pues me quedo con el.

----------

## ResetReboot

- Offtopic: Sobre GROFF-

Fromooze, al parecer esa es la extensión correcta, el ROX lo entiende como un fichero TROFF (que es de donde deriva GROFF).

Ah!, para "compilar" el fichero .me y visualizarlo, escribe este comando en vim (asi te ahorras la consola):

```
:!groff -me -T ps % > print.ps ; gv print.ps
```

y luego para repetirlo escribes los dos puntos ":" y le das a Re Pag...   :Very Happy: 

----------

